# Off to The Highlands this weekend!



## Smithaleigh (May 6, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

First motorhome, first trip to the Higlands. Blown away by the sheer number of options, in terms of places to visit. I’ve 4 weeks to play with, and would like to mix nights by a loch with nights in beautiful campsites. Aiming to first drive upto Fort William area.....any suggested routes or stopovers would be really appreciated.


----------



## Makzine (May 6, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## CarlandHels (May 6, 2019)

Smithaleigh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First motorhome, first trip to the Higlands. Blown away by the sheer number of options, in terms of places to visit. I’ve 4 weeks to play with, and would like to mix nights by a loch with nights in beautiful campsites. Aiming to first drive upto Fort William area.....any suggested routes or stopovers would be really appreciated.



We have just come back from 2 weeks up there.. It's beautiful, round nearly every corner is a WOW or OMG factor.. 

This pic was along the side of Loch Lochy. We stopped a night and enjoyed a BBQ.. Took this from the side of our van. Very quiet over night...  Sad pic for us as It was our last night up there :-(


----------



## CliveW (May 6, 2019)

With four weeks you have plenty time to explore, just remember that there is no need to rush. Fort William is sadly a little run down but diesel is usually reasonable are Morrisons. Good car parking by Lidl.  As for camping just pick any spot or lay bye you fancy and park up. Remember not to block any gates or entrances though.

A meander up the west coast always gives us pleasure, plenty good places to stop and visit. 

Have fun  !


----------



## caledonia (May 6, 2019)

Agree about Fort Willian although the Scottish Six Day Trials has just started if your into motorbikes. I recommend becoming a full member if you want to find the best wild camping spots in the highlands.


----------



## Buckby (May 6, 2019)

Me too going on Friday night NC500


----------



## The laird (May 6, 2019)

Agreed with previous post


----------



## mistericeman (May 6, 2019)

Fort William is where it starts to get interesting....
We crossed at Corran and headed out onto Ardnamurchan.... Loverly and unspoiled bit of the world....

Use the NC500 as a basis by all means BUT buy yourself a cheap road atlas (or use ordnance survey) and search out small dead end roads ending at the sea as you follow the coast upwards for some belting spots that aren't publicised all over Facebook etc.

There are some doozies out there...
 The Coigach is well worth a visit if you like geology and impressive terrain as is Skye. 

Get out there with a map and EXPLORE....


----------



## phillybarbour (May 7, 2019)

Hi and welcome all along.


----------



## yorkslass (May 7, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Forresbroons (May 7, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy.

Four weeks on the west coast will be fantastic. Campsite at big sand is worth a visit, it's to the left of Gairloch.


----------



## jeanette (May 7, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------

